# POSITIVE OPK on CD21!!! Help Please!!



## 37Hopeful

I just got a positive OPK- VERY positive. It's CD21- I thought I ovulated around CD12/CD13 but DID NOT get a positive then. I had more EWCM then, and it is scant now. My Sperm Donor is 3 hours away- SHOULD I GO MEET HIM? I am so confused!! This is my 2nd cycle of Clomid 5-9 50mg. 
HELP PLEASE!!! I don't want to miss this month!!

I have heard of people getting a positive OPK right before a positive HPT. Could I be pregnant? 

Should I take a pregnancy test AND another OPK in a couple hours?


----------



## Macwooly

Sorry I am no use on this one :hugs:

Hope someone can give you an answer :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Hey it can never hurt to take a HPT, certainly cheaper and quicker than driving 3 hours to meet your sperm donor. Good luck!


----------



## dachsundmom

37, it is very possible that your body tried to OV earlier and didn't; with your weight issues it is even more of a possibility. EWCM is an indicator of OV, but not the definitive. Just like it can be cloudy outside, but not rain.

As far as a positive OPK being used as an HPT; you would pick up pregnancy first on an HOT, as the levels of HCG that an OPK might pick up are higher. My guess is if you did OV the days you thought you did, you would not be far enough along in early pregnancy for an OPK to pick it up.

FX'd!


----------



## mrshanna

Honey make the drive!!! Dont take the risk of missing out!


----------



## amommy

That would possibly make you 9 dpo and its quite possible that it is picking up HCG.. I would test first then if NEG head out to your donor, you don't want to miss the chance as the others said!


----------



## 37Hopeful

dachsundmom said:


> 37, it is very possible that your body tried to OV earlier and didn't; with your weight issues it is even more of a possibility. EWCM is an indicator of OV, but not the definitive. Just like it can be cloudy outside, but not rain.
> 
> As far as a positive OPK being used as an HPT; you would pick up pregnancy first on an HOT, as the levels of HCG that an OPK might pick up are higher. My guess is if you did OV the days you thought you did, you would not be far enough along in early pregnancy for an OPK to pick it up.
> 
> FX'd!

You're right about the HPT Dmom. I don't want to risk it. Last month I didn't get a positive OPK until CD19. It was my first time using them so I thought it was wrong & I stopped BDing the day before. I know.....I know...stupid move! Perhaps I O late on Clomid- I am not going to risk it this month. SDD (Sperm Donor Daddy) is on his way. You think we'll be ok if we BD tonight & early tomorrow morning? Should we continue through Wednesday?


----------



## dachsundmom

37Hopeful said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 37, it is very possible that your body tried to OV earlier and didn't; with your weight issues it is even more of a possibility. EWCM is an indicator of OV, but not the definitive. Just like it can be cloudy outside, but not rain.
> 
> As far as a positive OPK being used as an HPT; you would pick up pregnancy first on an HOT, as the levels of HCG that an OPK might pick up are higher. My guess is if you did OV the days you thought you did, you would not be far enough along in early pregnancy for an OPK to pick it up.
> 
> FX'd!
> 
> You're right about the HPT Dmom. I don't want to risk it. Last month I didn't get a positive OPK until CD19. It was my first time using them so I thought it was wrong & I stopped BDing the day before. I know.....I know...stupid move! Perhaps I O late on Clomid- I am not going to risk it this month. SDD (Sperm Donor Daddy) is on his way. You think we'll be ok if we BD tonight & early tomorrow morning? Should we continue through Wednesday?Click to expand...

If you got the pos OPK on CD19 last cycle, then you are in the right time frame this month. Clomid didn't make me OV later, but I did get an extra day on my LP and I dried up like a raisin.

I think your BD schedule sounds great; I was going to ask you if you were home inseminating, but you just answered my question, lol. Do you temp? I think you need to confirm your O and track your LP.


----------



## 37Hopeful

dachsundmom said:


> 37Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 37, it is very possible that your body tried
> me OV later, but I did get an extra day on my LP and I dried up like a raisin.
> 
> I think your BD schedule sounds great; I was going to ask you if you were home inseminating, but you just answered my question, lol. Do you temp? I think you need to confirm your O and track your LP.
> 
> LOL....Yes, home inseminating! It certainly is more affordable that way! My insurance does not cover the Clomid or the exams etc. Have you used Preseed to help with the CM issue? I purchased "Instead" softcups so should I give those a try as well? Once insemination has taken place I presume!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## dachsundmom

37Hopeful said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 37, it is very possible that your body tried
> me OV later, but I did get an extra day on my LP and I dried up like a raisin.
> 
> I think your BD schedule sounds great; I was going to ask you if you were home inseminating, but you just answered my question, lol. Do you temp? I think you need to confirm your O and track your LP.
> 
> LOL....Yes, home inseminating! It certainly is more affordable that way! My insurance does not cover the Clomid or the exams etc. Have you used Preseed to help with the CM issue? I purchased "Instead" softcups so should I give those a try as well? Once insemination has taken place I presume!Click to expand...
> 
> I got Clomid for $9 at Walmart...Walgreens was the most expensive at $21. I would probably put a little preseed in the softcup and wear it overnight. I did use preseed, but I am not a fan. I was able to help my CM by increasing my B6 to 100mg. I also switched to Tamoxifen and had EWCM for the first time, lol. Are you sure about the quality of your donor's stuff? lolClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Indigo77

Yes....definitely DTD...tonight, and the next 2 nights, if possible...GL!


----------



## 37Hopeful

I got Clomid for $9 at Walmart...Walgreens was the most expensive at $21. I would probably put a little preseed in the softcup and wear it overnight. I did use preseed, but I am not a fan. I was able to help my CM by increasing my B6 to 100mg. I also switched to Tamoxifen and had EWCM for the first time, lol. Are you sure about the quality of your donor's stuff? lol[/QUOTE]

WOW! I paid $50 x2 months for Clomid. RE: Sperm Quality? He went to get his sperm tested on July 12th & we are STILL waiting for the results. I guess the nurse at the fertility clinic questioned why he was donating to a 37 year old Lesbian woman. It's really none of her business- he is an adult & very capable of making decisions. He has been wanting to donate to me for 3 years. 

Should I put Preeseed in the cup or egg whites? Personally, I am a fan of more natural substances. I noticed Preseed has some chemicals in it.


----------



## dachsundmom

37Hopeful said:


> I got Clomid for $9 at Walmart...Walgreens was the most expensive at $21. I would probably put a little preseed in the softcup and wear it overnight. I did use preseed, but I am not a fan. I was able to help my CM by increasing my B6 to 100mg. I also switched to Tamoxifen and had EWCM for the first time, lol. Are you sure about the quality of your donor's stuff? lol

WOW! I paid $50 x2 months for Clomid. RE: Sperm Quality? He went to get his sperm tested on July 12th & we are STILL waiting for the results. I guess the nurse at the fertility clinic questioned why he was donating to a 37 year old Lesbian woman. It's really none of her business- he is an adult & very capable of making decisions. He has been wanting to donate to me for 3 years. 

Should I put Preeseed in the cup or egg whites? Personally, I am a fan of more natural substances. I noticed Preseed has some chemicals in it.[/QUOTE]

IDK anything about the egg whites, I have only read about it...but IMHO opinion, food up the cooter= infection, lol.


----------



## 37Hopeful

I have only read about it...but IMHO opinion, food up the cooter= infection, lol.[/QUOTE]

I know a lot of people who find the egg white idea strange....but it's what they use to preserve sperm. I find (for me) the risk of infection is higher with a product containing propylparaben. However, I have used Preseed this month & found it to be helpful. Especially when "BD" for me means "TB.......or turkey baster!" It is far more convenient than egg whites, as they do take some prep.


----------



## mrshanna

> IDK anything about the egg whites, I have only read about it...but IMHO opinion, food up the cooter= infection, lol.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

U don't really use a turkey baster, do u? Just curious....


----------



## Mon_n_john

Indigo77 said:


> U don't really use a turkey baster, do u? Just curious....

LOL, she probably does. I've heard of that before and heard of it working too! Anything is possible. Would you believe that the last time I got pregnant we didn't even have actual sex? More of an "around the rim" kind of thing lol :blush: and yet, I got pregnant like that. 

Sadly I had an early mc. This month we BD PLENTY and I didn't get pregnant so go figure! :shrug:


----------



## 37Hopeful

Indigo77 said:


> U don't really use a turkey baster, do u? Just curious....

It's actually called a "Flavor Enhancer" but yes.....essentially it is a kitchen utensil that is designed to "baste" poultry or other meat. It actually looks like a large syringe. That should be my profile pic on this forum!! hehe....everyone will know it is 37Hopeful when they see it. 

Not to get off ttc topic & turn this into a gay forum, but I don't dislike sex with men (although, I prefer not to!!). I just find a deeper emotional connection to women. (And.....I prefer the same sex when it comes to intimacy). Men don't "do it" for me......


----------



## dachsundmom

37Hopeful said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> U don't really use a turkey baster, do u? Just curious....
> 
> It's actually called a "Flavor Enhancer" but yes.....essentially it is a kitchen utensil that is designed to "baste" poultry or other meat. It actually looks like a large syringe. That should be my profile pic on this forum!! hehe....everyone will know it is 37Hopeful when they see it.
> 
> Not to get off ttc topic & turn this into a gay forum, but I don't dislike sex with men (although, I prefer not to!!). I just find a deeper emotional connection to women. (And.....I prefer the same sex when it comes to intimacy). Men don't "do it" for me......Click to expand...

Ummm, I think this means your gay, lol.


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> 37Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> U don't really use a turkey baster, do u? Just curious....
> 
> It's actually called a "Flavor Enhancer" but yes.....essentially it is a kitchen utensil that is designed to "baste" poultry or other meat. It actually looks like a large syringe. That should be my profile pic on this forum!! hehe....everyone will know it is 37Hopeful when they see it.
> 
> Not to get off ttc topic & turn this into a gay forum, but I don't dislike sex with men (although, I prefer not to!!). I just find a deeper emotional connection to women. (And.....I prefer the same sex when it comes to intimacy). Men don't "do it" for me......Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm, I think this means your gay, lol.Click to expand...

I think she knows she's gay lol. And no worries 37, all are welcome here. It's all about what makes you happy. If you are happy we are happy for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Is there one on Amazon? I'm beginning to think that maybe I am too long down there...:blush:... :haha:


----------



## 37Hopeful

Ummm, I think this means your gay, lol.[/QUOTE]

I think she knows she's gay lol. And no worries 37, all are welcome here. It's all about what makes you happy. If you are happy we are happy for you! :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

I really appreciate the warm welcome Mon_N_John. Your kindness is genuine & it is wonderful to feel supported on the ttc journey regardless of sexual orientation. 
Dmom...I have known that I am gay for a LONG time. It just took me a while to figure it out, and tell others. You are entertaining with your humor...I love it.


----------



## 37Hopeful

Indigo77 said:


> Is there one on Amazon? I'm beginning to think that maybe I am too long down there...:blush:... :haha:

What do you mean Indigo?


----------



## dachsundmom

37Hopeful said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Is there one on Amazon? I'm beginning to think that maybe I am too long down there...:blush:... :haha:
> 
> What do you mean Indigo?Click to expand...

She's trying to get hubby's jizz home faster, lol. :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> 37Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Is there one on Amazon? I'm beginning to think that maybe I am too long down there...:blush:... :haha:
> 
> What do you mean Indigo?Click to expand...
> 
> She's trying to get hubby's jizz home faster, lol. :haha:Click to expand...

Zactly...:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Is there one on Amazon? I'm beginning to think that maybe I am too long down there...:blush:... :haha:
> 
> What do you mean Indigo?Click to expand...
> 
> She's trying to get hubby's jizz home faster, lol. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Zactly...:winkwink:Click to expand...

I have considered this one myself, lol


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> 37Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Is there one on Amazon? I'm beginning to think that maybe I am too long down there...:blush:... :haha:
> 
> What do you mean Indigo?Click to expand...
> 
> She's trying to get hubby's jizz home faster, lol. :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: You are too funny, I love that word, jizz, lol! Hey man, it's worth a shot with the ole turkey baster!


----------



## 37Hopeful

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Is there one on Amazon? I'm beginning to think that maybe I am too long down there...:blush:... :haha:
> 
> What do you mean Indigo?Click to expand...
> 
> She's trying to get hubby's jizz home faster, lol. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Zactly...:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I have considered this one myself, lolClick to expand...

Oh..ok. Gottcha. I'm not so sure it would get things there "faster" but it does seem to be a bit more "precise."


----------



## Mon_n_john

37Hopeful said:


> Ummm, I think this means your gay, lol.

I think she knows she's gay lol. And no worries 37, all are welcome here. It's all about what makes you happy. If you are happy we are happy for you! :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

I really appreciate the warm welcome Mon_N_John. Your kindness is genuine & it is wonderful to feel supported on the ttc journey regardless of sexual orientation. 
Dmom...I have known that I am gay for a LONG time. It just took me a while to figure it out, and tell others. You are entertaining with your humor...I love it.[/QUOTE]

Awww, you are very welcome. I think everyone should be able to have children if they want them, regardless of sexual orientation. I once went on a Rosie O'Donnell fund raiser cruise and there were a lot of lesbian couples on board. There were SO many lovely families on board, you could tell how much they cherished being parents. It was very heart warming. :flower:


----------



## cebethel

37Hopeful said:


> I guess the nurse at the fertility clinic questioned why he was donating to a 37 year old Lesbian woman. It's really none of her business- he is an adult & very capable of making decisions. He has been wanting to donate to me for 3 years.

What the fudgecake? I'll tell her to pizz off! :trouble:


----------



## Indigo77

Online it calls for a needleless syringe, but I don't think that would be long enough for me....I wonder what docs use for AI.....I seriously want to try....


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> She's trying to get hubby's jizz home faster, lol. :haha:

I'm so immature...........you mention jizz, I'm laughin like a hyena :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Online it calls for a needleless syringe, but I don't think that would be long enough for me....I wonder what docs use for AI.....I seriously want to try....

I think they use what looks like a long eye dropper; but, a doc is also going to dilate the cervix, so it has to be thinner.


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> She's trying to get hubby's jizz home faster, lol. :haha:
> 
> I'm so immature...........you mention jizz, I'm laughin like a hyena :haha:Click to expand...

DD said something like 'what the jizz' last week and I had to take a moment, lol.


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> She's trying to get hubby's jizz home faster, lol. :haha:
> 
> I'm so immature...........you mention jizz, I'm laughin like a hyena :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> DD said something like 'what the jizz' last week and I had to take a moment, lol.Click to expand...

OMG...we were outside last summer and JD was driving his bike and DH asked me and our DD if we wanted a dink and we both looked at him in shock and horror:saywhat: I said WTH did you say???? He says do one of you want a dink?? I think the look on our faces might have tipped him off something was very very wrong and he said sit on the handlebars of the bike?? I explained to him what it meant and he about died. He lost most of his little sayings after being in Canada so long but now that we're here alot of it is coming back..I thought our DD was going to passout..poor thing:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

dink? Lived in Oz for 2 years, but do not think I heard that word...


----------



## cebethel

Is dink like jizz? or is dink jizz? :shrug:

*still laughing at jizz* :blush:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:.... I'm slow today....

Maybe I have pregnancy brain?..............:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> :rofl:.... I'm slow today....
> 
> Maybe I have pregnancy brain?..............:haha:

It's a sign! :haha:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:.... I'm slow today....
> 
> Maybe I have pregnancy brain?..............:haha:
> 
> It's a sign! :haha:Click to expand...

Along with the horn!!

Do you have drippy eyes or big sore boobs? :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

No, but i think I see a 3rd nipple growing....


----------



## crystal443

Indigo77 said:


> No, but i think I see a 3rd nipple growing....

AAHHH you ate your watermelon this month


----------



## crystal443

I've heard dink or dinking (meaning ride double on a bike) a few times since then...shocking it was!! Thought DH turned into a perv


----------



## cebethel

crystal443 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> No, but i think I see a 3rd nipple growing....
> 
> AAHHH you ate your watermelon this monthClick to expand...

Was it soaked in vodka first??


----------



## crystal443

cebethel said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> No, but i think I see a 3rd nipple growing....
> 
> AAHHH you ate your watermelon this monthClick to expand...
> 
> Was it soaked in vodka first??Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Armpit pain was the sign I read about yesterday, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Armpit pain was the sign I read about yesterday, lol.

SNAP! I had that! Armpit pain :haha:


But it turns out I was allergic to dove deodorant :wacko:

Toe jams will be a symptom next


----------



## crystal443

:thumbup: Armpit pain is a def sign!!!


----------



## crystal443

Dmom..your chart is looking good


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> Dmom..your chart is looking good

My chart lies, lol. All of my test have been BFN.

My BFF finally answered me earlier today; she's a night nurse, so her schedule is wacky. Maxalt is fine, but you might find that it doesn't work as well.


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Dmom..your chart is looking good
> 
> My chart lies, lol. All of my test have been BFN.
> 
> My BFF finally answered me earlier today; she's a night nurse, so her schedule is wacky. Maxalt is fine, but you might find that it doesn't work as well.Click to expand...

Thanks for that, I went and got them because I knew AF was coming and I always get a migraine and of course I didn't get one this month, lol so I have them if I need them..I'm a bit worried about the stimming meds giving me migraines so I hope (sounds a bit wrong) I get a few migraines before then so if they don't work I can try something else. The doc said there's a 75% success rate in most people. If it can at least ease so I can function I'm happy with that:thumbup: Your chart looks really good and if the spotting was implantation might be a few more days to get a positive..here's some dust:dust: hope its your turn:hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Brooke + BFP = Eva Interwebz Aunt. I'm voting that!

*starts a BFP chant*


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Brooke + BFP = Eva Interwebz Aunt. I'm voting that!
> 
> *starts a BFP chant*

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

cebethel said:


> Brooke + BFP = Eva Interwebz Aunt. I'm voting that!
> 
> *starts a BFP chant*

Its got my vote:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

crystal443 said:


> :thumbup: Armpit pain is a def sign!!!

What? Seriously?


----------



## crystal443

Of course it is:haha:


----------



## cebethel

Let's see, we have:

third nipple
horn in middle of forehead
drippy eyes
armpit pain


what else? :haha:


----------



## crystal443

That list is beginning to look scary:haha:


----------



## crystal443

Hairy Tounge


----------



## cebethel

crystal443 said:


> Hairy Tounge

*checks* BUGGER! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva, that was a big dip you had today. I think it is time to practice legs on the wall! lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Eva, that was a big dip you had today. I think it is time to practice legs on the wall! lol

I gotta find some of those sparkly converse in my squatch size 11. I've found other colors, but none as pretty as the pink


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Eva, that was a big dip you had today. I think it is time to practice legs on the wall! lol
> 
> I gotta find some of those sparkly converse in my squatch size 11. I've found other colors, but none as pretty as the pinkClick to expand...

Did you try Journeys? These things run big, so you might be able to take a 10. I have them in black and silver as well, but the pink is my favorite.


----------



## SweetPickles

I wear an 11, too. Try Zappos?


----------

